# JGTC racing in Cali...car club deal



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

ok, this thread was started on www.thevboard.com

cliffnotes: we need 6 more cars to go to this event. if you are interested please post in this thread...
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=41499


well, I guess I should start with what you might not know. JGTC stands for Japanese Gran Touring Championship. And it's basically the hottest JDM rides (included are the NSX, RX-7, Silvia, Porsche, Imprezza, Z, Supra and more) racing head to head around a track. Oh, and by the way, this is what these cars look like.










and how about some of this!










oh ya!









ya, that's right, these cars are faster than fast. And for the first time ever they are comming to the US! You might have caught some previous JGTC races on Speed or ESPN...but this time you can be in the stands without leaving your country (sorry Canadians, you aren't invited...j/k I love you).
*for more info on the JGTC click me!





Now then, California Speedway is located about an hour east of LA and is basically set up like a theme park for car freaks like us. The JGTC USA website says it best, "instead of fish or stuffed animals, we’re all about cars. That means GT Live is full of attractions. Some run all the time, like Pirates of the Carribean at Disneyland, and some are on a schedule, like Shamu at Sea World. The point is that for two days in December we will create a place you will call heaven. You’ll be able to see the hottest cars and girls, watch some of the best racing in the world..." Events include: JGTC main event, time attack, demo runs, pit walk, drifting demo, manufacturer auto-x, auto-x, car show and more!


this is what it looks like...









this will be the Auto Competition course (Saturday events)...









and this will be the Interior Road course (Sunday events)...









oh ya, forgot to mention this little detail, "On Sunday only, we will put on two-and-a-half hours of so-called Demo Runs. That is your opportunity to get a JGTC driver to give you a few hot laps around the track in a production car. If you are lucky, your driver will drift for you, or he’ll race his buddy with you in the passenger seat. In either case, you will get a whole new appreciation for what it means to really go fast."

*for more info on California Speedway click me! 
*the exact address to California Speedway is...
9300 CHERRY AVENUE
FONTANA, CA 92335
so hop on to Mapquest, pop in your address along with California Speedway's and see how long it will take you to get there.







You're getting horney...don't lie to yourself. If you're a true Import Enthusiest (that is, for *real* imported JDM cars) you have to be a little horney. You probably want to go out and drive your car around right now...huh?! Guess what? I haven't even told you the best part. *If we can get 20 cars to go down and watch this event we qualify for the Car Club Package.*

what does this include?...
~Priority registration for Auto Cross, Dyno Challenge and Audio Challenge (there is no price determined for these events, prices should be announced sometime this week)
~Special VIP parking right by the Speedway entrance. 
~One 20x20 covered tent for each registered car club. It can be used to hang out, barbecue, dance or anything else you can think of. 
~Participation in the Fan Lap around California Speedway. Pre-registered car club members will get to do a lap around the Auto Competition Course, the same configuration used for the JGTC race. Speeds are limited so this is more an hour-long party on wheels. (*ya, read it again...Fan Lap. You get to drive around the track!*)




I know what you're thinking. You're thinking, "ok, bottom line...how much do I have to pay for this?"


well, if we can get 20 cars...$65 total for both days













that's right. only *$65*. That's like...the SE-R floormats that you bought from the dealership. That's not even enough for an AEM cai for your car.





ok, so have I talked you into comming yet? :naughty: (post here in this thread in The West section if you want to http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=41499 ) or have I just managed to get you to click so many links that they are now hard to distinguish which are what in your taskbar.


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

no one interested?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

thevboardmember said:


> no one interested?


when is this event the link is broken for the forums....


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

The So-Cal SERCA (SE-R Club of America) will be there. We will have this setup. Email Carlos @ [email protected] , maybe there's room for you.


----------

